
Six Things You Can Do on Android That You Can’t on an iPhone - chandanrai
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/features/six-things-you-can-do-on-android-that-you-can-t-on-an-iphone-1656825
======
jrnichols
"1) Smarter calling, and messaging" This is app specific.

"things like the ability to download torrents, which is near impossible to do
on an iPhone."

"2) Backup to Google Photos in the background" So what?

"3) Run two apps at once" So what?

"4) Record phone calls This is yet another thing that you can’t do on an
iPhone - record phone calls." Yes, you can, and it's not a huge kludge like he
indicates.

I suspect most people don't care about this. "Lastly, and this is just a pet
peeve, for clearing notifications on an iPhone, it’s a two-step action - a
swipe and tap on the ‘clear’ button. Just imagine the number of times you have
to do this daily. "

No it's not. Long press "Clear" and bam, they're gone.

Now I'm reminded why I usually just skip articles like this.

------
SteveWatson
POPUP

~~~
grzm
Does the pop up prevent you from reading the article? I had no problem with
mobile Safari.

If there's a discussion you'd like to have regarding pop ups, please post
something more substantive than _POPUP_.

You comment a lot on pop ups and paywalls. The HN position on paywalls is
well-documented.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

If you think a post is inappropriate for HN, flag it and move on.

